# Apple jam monster?



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

found this online same were cant remember has any one mix this
apple jam monster
cap golden butter 2%
cap double apple 6%
rf strawberry jam on toast 2%
cap super sweet 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/2/18)

I think that strawberry jam w toast should be apple jam w toast.

I saw a couple of recipes on atf that is similar to Wayne's Strawberry monster with other flavours. There is a blueberry one as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

Adephi said:


> I think that strawberry jam w toast should be apple jam w toast.
> 
> I saw a couple of recipes on atf that is similar to Wayne's Strawberry monster with other flavours. There is a blueberry one as well.


cant find the blueberry one need to google deeper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> cant find the blueberry one need to google deeper


The recipy for the blueberry one was posted by @Paul33 here,
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/strawberry-jam-with-toast-now-in-stock.t46293/#post-632580 
and the one for the apple version
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84471

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The recipy for the blueberry one was posted by @Paul33 here,
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/strawberry-jam-with-toast-now-in-stock.t46293/#post-632580
> and the one for the apple version
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84471


thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------

